# Updated pictures of my frontosa room



## jim clifton (Jun 9, 2006)

I just wanted to share some pictures of my frontosa room. I hope you enjoy the room and the pictures.

Enter my front room









Top 180 WC Kapampas bottom 155 WC Zambians "Sumbu"









Top 180 WC Kitumba bottom 135 WC and f-1 Kigomas









Top 180 WC Kapampa bottom 135 WC Bismarks


----------



## BurgerKing (Jul 1, 2008)

How many frontosa tanks do you need? lol. Nice looking fish, do you have any closeups of your favourites?


----------



## jim clifton (Jun 9, 2006)

I love frontosas but Kapampas are the ones I love the most. My first Kapampa group is awesome and I love the alpha. That is why I started a second colony of Kaps. I also like the Kigomas, they were the first frontosas I owned.

Alpha Kapampa

















Alpha Kigoma


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

Hey Big Jim,

What a great fish room :thumb: Kapampa are my favorite too.

Which group is your best breeders?

Russ


----------



## jim clifton (Jun 9, 2006)

The trio of WC Kigomas breed every 6 weeks. I get about 80 fry from the 2 girls. The Bismarks breed about the same. I only get about 80 from the 6 girls. The Zambians have just started to breed, I got about 40 fry from them. The old group of Kaps breed every 8 weeks. I was only getting about 8 to 10 fry from the girls. My last spawn I got 30. The new Kapampa group has only been together for about 6 weeks, it's going to take a little time for them to start.


----------



## Hawks (Feb 7, 2008)

What kind of filtration/ how much, do you use for your tanks? It looks like you have a couple of Emp 400's on them and another with an Emp400 and sponge filters.

Thanks!


----------



## jim clifton (Jun 9, 2006)

I did have 2x Emp 400 and 2 hydro 5 spung filters in them. I have been slowly changing over to Aqua clear 110. I do biweekly water changes up to 40%. Here are some new pictures of the room. I added some fry tanks, 3 long 40gl. racked in the corner. I also finish with the Kapampa B group and Zambian tanks.

WC Kap B group and WC Zambians "Sumbu" 









WC Kaps B group









WC Zambians "Sumbu"









New fry tanks

















WC Kigoma holding









Alpha Kap A group


----------



## daniel4832 (May 8, 2004)

:drooling: 
Thanks for sharing!!!
Daniel


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

Very nice Jim. Your kap in the last pics is so blue. I am doing the same thing, converting out my Emp 400s to AC110. I've also been converting my intakes on the AC by adding a prefilter from jehmco.


----------



## jim clifton (Jun 9, 2006)

Send me a link to the prefilter. I had a kap girl scratch her eye on the intake. I love the filters, but the intakes can do some damage to the eyes.


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

jim clifton said:


> Send me a link to the prefilter. I had a kap girl scratch her eye on the intake. I love the filters, but the intakes can do some damage to the eyes.


Jim, here is a pic of the one in my tang tank. It's really nice, they have a conversion kit with a couple elbows which allows you to position the filter in many different positions. My alpha likes to spawn near the suction intakes so when a female has a tube down, I just twist all my prefilters up high.










Here's a link to JEHMCO (should be OK, they are a site sponsor). It's the first choice under the Hydro-Sponge Pre-Filters section: Filter Max III (item #: HS-PF-FM3). I even put one on my FX5 intake. I like it because it is one more level of mechancial filtration to keep crud from reaching your bio-media. I rinse mine weekly before my water changes. I have been very pleased with them. BTW: can't use them on Emps - you can use them on anything circular (they have adaptors in the box). Hope this helps.

http://www.jehmco.com/html/hydro-sponge_filters.html


----------



## jim clifton (Jun 9, 2006)

Thanks this will help. The girl eye is OK now, but I do not want it to happen again.


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

jim clifton said:


> New fry tanks


Hey Jim,

Just curious, how do you use the clips (my brain is not working this morning, can't think of what they are called... the three black ones with the orange tips and the two with the blue grips).

Thanks,
Russ


----------



## jim clifton (Jun 9, 2006)

When I siphon the gravel it go's into a 10 gallon bucket. I will clip the end of the hose to the bucket less chance for a mess. With the amount of water in the room it would take all day to siphon the water out. After I'm done with the gravel I use 1/4 horse power pump and pump the water out. I also use the same pump in the 10 gallon bucket. Where I live here in Cali. you can not flood the front yard so I have to pump the water to the sink. I will use the clamp to hold the the 3/4 inch water hose to the sink. I also use another clamp to hold the python hose on the tanks as I'm filling them. I try to make a all day job into a 2 and 1/2 hour job. I'm done draining the tanks in about 45 min to a hour.


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

jim clifton said:


> When I siphon the gravel it go's into a 10 gallon bucket. I will clip the end of the hose to the bucket less chance for a mess. With the amount of water in the room it would take all day to siphon the water out. After I'm done with the gravel I use 1/4 horse power pump and pump the water out. I also use the same pump in the 10 gallon bucket. Where I live here in Cali. you can not flood the front yard so I have to pump the water to the sink. I will use the clamp to hold the the 3/4 inch water hose to the sink. I also use another clamp to hold the python hose on the tanks as I'm filling them. I try to make a all day job into a 2 and 1/2 hour job. I'm done draining the tanks in about 45 min to a hour.


Thanks for sharing your best practices Jim. I think that I am going to try using those clamps too. No matter how careful I am, every once in a while the hose will come out of my buckets and make a mess.

Would you mind showing me a picture of your 1/4 HP pump and how you make connection to your hoses.

Thanks again, I am finding some very useful tips. I don't have as many gallons of water in my fish room as you do, but I have a fair amount (525+ gallons) and I am always looking for ways to cut down the time doing mainteance (without skimping on mainteance).


----------



## jim clifton (Jun 9, 2006)

Here are some pictures of the pump at work.










Sorry it is only 1/6 horse power sump pump 









Pump with 3/4 inch hose.









Pump in Bismark tank.









3/4 hose clamp to the kitchen sink.


















Clamp holding the python hose as I refill the tank.


----------



## Staszek (Dec 18, 2006)

I like the idea with the clamps Jim.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

Jim,

Thanks for the pics. Great ideas and I will be copying you :wink:

Russ


----------



## jim clifton (Jun 9, 2006)

I have close to 2500 gallons at my house and I need all the help I can get.


----------



## lureismamw (Mar 30, 2009)

Awesome man; that's my goal. I want to have at least 2 tanks full with Kigoma Colonies. Getting females has been the most difficult part for me; I have plenty of males now and one looks like your alpha male; as a matter a fact my big boy would be the Alpha male in my tank looking like yours.

I love your set up though; thank you for sharing with us man.

Lureism


----------

